# You would think he's dying.  (but I know he isn't) Banding my goats.



## HeidiO (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, I finally got around to banding my boys last week.  It was a new experience for me.  I've helped when my dad has done calves, so I figured I could handle it.  My boys are really easy to handle.  They just figured out how to pee on things, or eachother, or themselves.  Ewww.   
I did the first, Clovis (the youngest), all was well, he looked good and went to eat.  I did the next, Monty,(the biggest) same story.  I went to catch the third, Newt, but stopped to check on Clovis.  He was laying on his side, back legs stiff, calling out.  He kept throwing his head back and crying, eyes rolling back, he looked like he was having a seizure.  I got so freaked out I cut the band off.  I called my dad, to see if I could have done something wrong, but other than going to high, to low, or catching a teat, you can't really mess up right?  I made my dad come over and do the 2 a couple days later.  Same behavior.  I felt horrible.  But as he calmed down and relaxed, it actually was kind of funny, which then made me feel bad for thinking it was funny.  Monty and Newt were just kind of lazy for a day, but for the first hour or 2 Clovis was the biggest baby.  
I know it has to hurt, I am just used to livestock being so stoic.  
Anyway, figured I would share this, just incase somebody else thinks they are accidentally killing their goat.  This was something the Internet didn't tell me with all my research.  
BTW, the boys are all doing great.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing a funny story  Crazy over-acting animals... !


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 21, 2015)

I've had a couple act like that... but then I guess it kinda gets numb down there and doesn't seem to bother them anymore after that.  But, it can be kind of unnerving at first, lol.


----------



## rochelle~loves~goats (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing, I will be having my Bully banded, I have a question for you? My Bully is 1 yr old, the previous owners never did anything with these 2 goats I got from them for free, my question is....he's not to old to be banded is he? Cuz I don't want it done the other way I've heard horror stories & want my Bully safe! 
Thank you for your time❤️


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 23, 2016)

He is in most peoples opinion to old to be banded. At a year old you likely will not be able to use the regular band used for goat/sheep kids/lambs. The initial recovery time can take 4-7 days because it is much more painful at such an age and it will also take more then the standard 2 weeks for his testes to fall off. Also the ability to hold him still to get the band on properly is going to be a challenge. After 6-8 months of age most would recommend having a vet take off the testicles if thats what you want. This is also the wrong time of year to be banding because of flies. Whatever method you use make sure he has his CDT vaccination before you do it. CDT is a course of 2 shots.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2016)

I'd have my vet castrate him at this point.

I don't know what you mean by the "other way" as there are several methods. I know others have banded mature bucks, but I would never do it.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 23, 2016)

Agree. Time for the vet. That would be the kindest,  safest way to do it at this point.  

If you read fias co farms website there are also arguments against banding.  I haven't decided what I'll be doing  with my kids next year.  My husband cringes at the idea of the burdizzo though...  Haha


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 23, 2016)

I just cut the bucklings. Very simple and fast.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 23, 2016)

That's what we are leaning towards,  we do our pigs that way and it hasnt been an issue.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah i could never use a burdizzo...it gives me the creeps and the way it looks with the dents after it is done...nope not for me.

I think @rochelle~loves~goats might have been talking about an emasculator.

DH said in Iowa his family used to cut all their sheep....oddly they banded the goats lol.


----------



## rochelle~loves~goats (Sep 1, 2016)

I meant casterated/cut off! The vet does it that way, they put them to sleep? Stitches? How does this work? I have him & his brother separated from my 4 month old females right now & geez you might know the girls gotta strut & back up right by their noses! Nasty lil girls!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 1, 2016)

They are not being nasty it is pure instinct....that is how they should act if they were not acting that way in heat the n iwould be concerned because it would mean something was wrong with them.

Yes Vets can castrate by cutting them off. It varies by vet but yes most will put them to sleep and cut them off just like a dog or cat. Not sure on the stitches part i would think not because they would not want to trap infection. Call and ask your vet...info and price varies by vet i have heard of some vets doing it for $40-50 and others charging $200-300.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 1, 2016)

Suggestion;  we use a callicrate bander on the calves now.  Have done the little bands on young stuff, and knife cut and have had the vet knife cut some and have had some nearly bleed to death- doing under the wrong "sign".  Have found that the callicrate bander does it quick, cuts off the circulation alot quicker than the small bands, it cranks it tighter, quicker, and they will go back to eating quicker.  After a week you can get them in, cut the sac off below the band and done, doesn't get too smelly, or just let them fall off.  This way you can do larger/older animals.  You HAVE TO GIVE CALVES a TETANUS shot before, don't known the procedure for goats but I believe you give ANTI-TETANUS to the sheep.  Yes they will lay around-  HELL IT HURTS  anyone ever grab you by the balls ????? The reason we try to do alot of the calves a little older is the testosterone in an intact male helps them to grow faster and put on more weight which is "free" weight gain as opposed to a steer.  We do not implant any steers so why not gain more growth the natural way.  Don't know about doing an older intact billy, I would probably get the vet .  We have done bulls up to 700-800 lbs but we have the facilities to do them.  Older than that they go to the stockyards. For the goats, which are more pets that a 1500 lb bull, I would get the vet.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Sep 1, 2016)

Goats and Sheep both get CDT usually...two doses as indicated on the bottle.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 1, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> Goats and Sheep both get CDT usually...two doses as indicated on the bottle.


I knew that y'all would know more about the shots etc. but just wanted you to know about the callicrate bander - the big bander as we call it- as it is touted for the bigger jobs,can't use it on the little ones. Have had alot of problems with cutting although I know lots of people who would only cut...whatever works for each person.  If we can't do them little, we wait til 3-600 lbs and do them when it suits to get them in.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 1, 2016)

farmerjan said:


> Have done the little bands on young stuff, and knife cut and have had the vet knife cut some and have had some nearly bleed to death- doing under the wrong "sign".


Oh my goodness, that is awful!
I always cut my bucklings, and have never had this issue before. My vet would always cut the calves and never had an issue. 
Do you mind talking about the procedure?
Did the testicles get pulled or cut off?


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 1, 2016)

Haven't cut any calves in 20+ years so it is no longer an issue but I think that they were pulled (?).  I honestly don't remember but I took them back to the vet the next day, still oozing blood and told them that if I lost any i would sue since they obviously hadn't done something right.  Have several neighbor beef farmers that all cut their calves,  don't believe in banding...I don't want to deal with the blood, flies etc.  I do pay attention to the "sign" although I am not a fanatic, but always have the least problems, little or no trouble with anyone going off feed or laying around  if I wait til the sign is in the thighs going down to the feet.  Also NEVER band or cut or dehorn or anything coming up to a full moon, always wait til it is going from last quarter to new moon.  We also raise show poultry and the game chickens; NO WE DO NOT RAISE FIGHTING BIRDS, ONLY SHOW PUREBREDS  and mostly bantams;  we never ever dub them unless it's near the new moon, due to excessive bleeding.  Since it is a requirement for the males for show, for that class of birds, we do it. 

As for the callicrate bander, they are available at most farm supply stores and I think you can probably find them online and see the video.  The bands cost about 3.00 each  but it has a ratchet type applicator that pulls it very very tight and the circulation is cut off very quickly and usually the calves we do, are back at the feeder or grazing or eating hay in half hour or less and they forget it was ever done.  They might lay around and kick for a few minutes...but I have seen baby lambs that were banded and the tails done too and they carry on for hours, and cry like they are dying.   We don't have to worry about flies in the summer or anything, I usually keep them around where I can watch them for 24-48 hours and get them in and if the testicles are "cold" feeling, them you know the blood supply is cut off.  Many times we have done them and 5-7 days later gotten them in and sliced the "dead sac" off just below the band and then they don't get smelly and gross waiting to fall off.  In the winter they just fall off whenever but usually within 2 weeks or so.  Have only had 1 band break and found a bull when we were expecting all steers in one group...just redid him and in a week cut off the sac and sent him on with the group.  Gotta make sure you get both testicles through the band but that is necessary with all banders, and the little ones often retract them up and you can miss them.  When they are bigger/older that  doesn't happen as often.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Jun 2, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I just cut the bucklings. Very simple and fast.


At what age do you do this?


----------

